# Things to do when it's dry



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

As most of us know, it is hot and dry in some parts of the country. All the posts about it got me thinking.
What are some things we can do when it is so dry?

I think I will try and get a root cellar finished. My "hole" was dug wrong and it holds water. Looked at it yesteday and it's almost dry. 
Another project of mine could be my driveway. 
I have two holes from large tree stumps. 16 years and they still stay wet. Actually they are small ponds. I need to get it filled in and scraped over while its dry. 

What are some other things that could be done while its dry?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This may not be along the avenue you are thinking but here(North Texas), we have already had a good number of 110+ days and its plenty dry. 

My vote is to go to the river with a cooler full of ice tea and watch the grandson catch minnows.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well glad its dry somewhere!.....Not here, yet (NW Oregon). It is still chilly at night and NOAA says we have too many days with the threat of rain. Although when it does rain in June it is usually a light shower then thats it.

As for when it is finally dry here, barn needs roofing, chickens are getting wet, so is the straw bales.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Fix that leak in the roof ?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Paint! Pour concrete, but you may need to wet it depending on humidity (where i am its humid, and no rain so its dry at the same time).
Tar patches.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Watch the lizards run around


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

watch the trees fight for the male dogs! lol
we will be hitting the 100's plus for what looks like up to two weeks


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

When its really hot and dry, it's just miserable, so everyone heads down to the river to cool off...and eat watermeon.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like you need to dig a shallow well. Is the water table that close to the surface? Here in Texas, those holes would dry up in a day.

Drink lots of water... other than that, do whatever outside work needs to be done. Make a list and prioritize the tasks to be done in order.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't know what dry means ... around here I can ride my motorbike in the morning and dodge lightning and hail-stones in the afternoon ... flooding to the south of the house, flooding to the west of the house ... flooding and mud-slides all over the place!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm personally very heat intollerant so I do 'inside work' during the hottest parts of the day and/or sleep so I can work all night.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

If it was dry in these parts I would get some painting done.


----------



## Pkupmn98 (Jul 24, 2010)

BillM said:


> Fix that leak in the roof ?


Thanks for the reminder!!! Gotta get on that


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lilmama said:


> When its really hot and dry, it's just miserable, so everyone heads down to the river to cool off...and eat watermeon.


You can afford a watermelon???:ignore:


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Eat ice cream!


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

We haven't much measurable rain in our part of the Ozarks for 2 months. The moles have congregated around the trees and bushes that I've been watering. I noticed yesterday how easy it is now to scrape away the grass from the trees, so I've been doing that. Then, when it does rain again, the trees will be ready to drink in as much water as they can hold.

Oh, it's also a good time to clean the shop.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes BillM, I mentioned that, its old and was done badly by past owners, everytime the wind blows here it tears more off....many exposed rotten sheets of plywood up there now...


> barn needs roofing


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

At my house we have cycles of wet and dry. For at least 6 days a week it's dry here and the for 1 day it gets really wet. I look forward to the wet days.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is so dry in the west. Many just watch the fires burn.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Not here hiwall, in the Pacific Northwest, we are still having threats of rain in our forecast....I love it here, I just need some sun.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, lots of things to do when it's dry, but when it's 100+ here in Texas... it doesn't matter. I'm amazed at the roofers that are working in this heat. After the last hailstorm, there's lots of roofing to be done. If I work outside, and I really shouldn't because I'm on high blood pressure medicine, and it says not to to get overheated, OR get too much exposure to the sun, but I have to do what I need to do... I love Texas, but... ouch.


----------



## oldwindrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Hot, and dry means I make better money. That's what it means to me. I weld, and don't have to be as concerned with the preheating my welds, and I don't have to keep the rods in the hot box. Good stuff except for the extra sweat, and occasional fire caused by a stray spark lol


----------

